
Public stats for wasitup.com - dan_sim
http://wasitup.com/stats/
======
uggedal
The first major growth in the middle of October last year was seen after I
published wasitup for review at Hacker News:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=886875>

The steep growth at the end of November last year can be attributed to a blog
article I wrote where I referenced wasitup: <http://journal.uggedal.com/vps-
performance-comparison>.

The last jump of regisrations on Jan 4th 2010 was due to a featuring on HTML 5
Gallery: <http://html5gallery.com/2010/01/was-it-up/>

